# Pakistani: tunak tunak tun



## Gonzo59

I'm listening to this tune for hours, i love it, but unfortunatly i cannot understand pakistany. Could anyone pease help me and tell me approximatly what does Daler Mehndi talk about is his lyrics...

Tunak tunak tun, DalerMenhdi                     


dailymotion.com/relevance/search/tunaktunak/video/x2jum_tunak-tunak_fun


----------



## archijacq

il existe un site "lyrical translation" où figure cette chanson (version anglaise).
Le site est accessible à partir d'un lien dans Wikipedia.


----------



## panjabigator

It doesn't really mean anything.  It's from a Bhangra song by the artist Daler Mehndi in Panjabi (Pakistani is not a language) and is part of the chorus.  I don't think it really has a translation.


----------



## huhmzah

Comme panjabigator a déjà dit, "Pakistany" n'est pas une langue -- il y a beaucoup de langues parlées en Pakistan -- La langue nationale est "Urdu" (prononcé comme Eurdou) et "Punjabi" est la langue parlée dans la province du "Punjab." Malgré le fait que la plupart des Punjabis sont des Musulmans (cette province est divisée entre Pakistan et l'Inde) la langue Punjabi est "sacrée" chez les Sikhs qui viennent d'Inde. Daler Mehndi est un Sikh et il n'est pas Pakistanais -- il vient du Punjab Indien. C'est facile à distinguer des Punjabis Indiens parce qu'ils portent des turbans normalement, puisque les Punjabis ici en Pakistan ne les portent pas, et normalement n'ont pas des barbes. Les barbes et des turbans sont normalement associé avec Islam, mais en réalité c'est dans la religion Sikh ou les hommes ne rasent jamais leurs barbes et portent des turbans toujours. En general la culture (c'est-à-dire la langue, les vetements, la musique, la poésie, la nourriture etc etc) est très similaire entre les deux "punjabs".
Quant à la chanson -- les mots "tunak tunak" n'ont pas un sens -- ce n'est qu'un facon d'imiter le son d'un instrument qui s'appelle un "ektara". La chanson n'a pas des paroles profondes mais essentiellement il est en train de dire:

"Ecoutez ce que mon coeur dit!
Venez donc! et aimez moi!
Ecoutez ce que ma coeur dit!
Le monde est un lieu avec pleins des couleurs!
C'est ni bon ni mauvais!
Alors, ecoutez mon "ektara"
Venez, et souriez pour moi!
Ce que me fait danser!
Ce corps n'est pas sous ma contrôle ni votre!
Mon amour!
Tu es ma lune! et je suis un Chakor (un oiseau qui symbolise l'amour incomplet ou interdit etc)
Il n'y a personne comme nous,
Nos vies sont sous la contrôle de Dieu.

Et il continue avec des paroles comme ca. 
(j'espère que vous me comprennez malgré tout mes fautes .)


----------



## capsi

Daler Mehndi is an Indian.that song is in punjabi language, native language of 'Punjab', partitioned during 1947, muslim dominated Pakistani punjab and shikh dominated Indian punjab.


----------

